# i need help: 240 vs. the snow drift



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

hey all, ive got a bad situation. im looking to buy a s14........only thing is i live in montana. im about a 5 hour drive from the Canadian border, so we have our fair share of snow and winter stuff here. to all you snow drifters, my mom has been throwing a fit saying that a rwd car is going to do nothing but spin out on the snow and ice and whatnot (we do have plows here...........i think, but im not sure). she wants me to buy a corolla or an integra, something like that.i had a 240 when i lived in New Jersey and it snowed there and i had the most fun in the snow with my 240 than ive had in my life. and when i didnt want to scew around, i could get around, cause they have plows there. im buying the car, but i dont want to have ww2 in my house every time i pull up. how is having a 240 affected your daily driving life in the snow and cold weather of wherever you are? and is there any way besides getting a good set of winter tires to make the car a little more snow resistant if you do have problems. i just want my friggin 240!! 
thank you 
chris


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This belongs in the 240 Forum! Not here!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i woulnd't know i live in TEXAS no snow here


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

*-s14- snow guys montana dude*

I live in toronto, Canada. i havent seen this much snow since about 95 or sumtyn, i drive a malibu, but i used to drive a read wheel drive car and a bunch of my buddys have rear wheel drive cars. your on the right track with the winter tire thing. but you also have to respect mother nature and all that bull shit. we as humans cant control snow, rain, ice and whatnot. but we can control how to drive in the weather. so ya, you'll have even more fun with a rear wheel drive s14, but you have to keep in mind to drive carefully and stuff. anyways basically its not too hard to drive in snow, you just have to mind the roads. good luck


----------



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

rufus


----------



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

rufus honda will own u


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

hell no man, i just put my altezzas in and i didnt dyno it but i think i have something like 250 hp now, yeah thats a safe bet. and next month i get my underglow kit so all you slow ass nsx owners better watch out. who needs a midplaced engine when i have apc stickers!! 







acually hks gt3037 will make u cry
just gimme some time


----------



## sethulrich (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey, I love my 240SX in the snow!!! woo hoo, yeh baby! Basically, with good tires its up to the driver to keep it safe, and I would say (IMO) its just as easy (or easier) to keep a RWD from spinning out as it is a FWD. With good tires, I can break it loose all I want, or keep traction if I want. It all depends on how heavy my right foot is. But remember, use common sense and caution!


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

sethulrich said:


> Hey, I love my 240SX in the snow!!! woo hoo, yeh baby! Basically, with good tires its up to the driver to keep it safe, and I would say (IMO) its just as easy (or easier) to keep a RWD from spinning out as it is a FWD. With good tires, I can break it loose all I want, or keep traction if I want. It all depends on how heavy my right foot is. But remember, use common sense and caution!


basically what he said... i had no tread on my tires cause the people i bought it from just threw crap ones on and the tread wore away in 2 months... just keep on nice tires and baby it when your mom is around... possably take her for a ride in it but keep it safe...

remember if you cant see the pavement, treat it as if it were a sheet of ice you never know what youre driving onto...


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a 91 240 just about the time I started learning how to drive, and believe me it is not the car you want in the snow if you are still young ehough that your mom is flipping out about what you drive. I dont know what your experience is with driving, but get used to driving in the snow before trying to tackle a light-weight RWD spin-machine like the 240 or s-14 in the snow. Be a shame to loose another RHD beauty to inexperience.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

try not to bump old threads.



but 240's and snow don't go together.


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> try not to bump old threads.
> 
> 
> 
> but 240's and snow don't go together.



Oh damn! I only noticed the date on the last one from today. Sorry.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

don't worry, i wasn't referring to you, just the guy who bumped it.


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

i live in nebraska so i do get snow here but like u said you have loads of fun in the snow as long as you now what your doing. u can keep the car in control if you know how to drive and if your mom is really worried about it u can just through a couple of sand bags in the trunk. I only drive mine if fresh snow after that the salt and shit welll get that rust started if your not carfull. but i drove mine without any sand bags or weight it does kinda suck when u really need to get some place in a hurry but thats snow for ya.


----------

